# Mendelssohn - String Quartet 5 op.44/3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mendelssohn's 5th quartet (Opp.44/3) contains the longest movement of any of his quartets and key to a great recording, in my book, are quartets who can make that opening Allegro really sing and move. The same goes for the scherzo that follows which must be quick on its feet, rhythmical and beautifully coloured. The slow 3rd movement has always been my least favourite here but the tender love confession must be handled carefully before that irrepressible finale rounds the quartet off. Again, here there must be plenty of colour, articulation and intricate, fleet gestures. Get all that lot right and you have a 5th that you can truly treasure
Some managed to do that better than others.

Here's a very fine live performance from the Cleveland Chamberfest featuring some very impressive soloists.






Recommended

Maggini
Cherubini
Coull
Aurora
Bartholdy
New Zealand
Ysaye
Melos

*More recommended

Eroica* - again, playing-wise and soundwise the Eroicas manage all the big moments with aplomb but I'd like more body in their playing here, especially in the outer movements.
*Doric* - detailed and more classically structured there's fine ensemble playing and emotion.
*Escher* - the Escher sound.is a full, romantic tone in Mendelssohn and that's no bad thing here even if they do spin out that first movement for too long.
*Pacifica* - quick, sharp and fluid and if I'd been more convinced by the 2nd movement this would have been higher.

*Hugely impressive

Leipziger* - one of the strongest of their set this is a quick and scintillatingly-played effort with more body than some others in the Leipziger cycle.
*Talich* - another quicker reading but not as deep or rich as some others here. However the Talichs impress hugely with their tone, line and immaculate attention to detail. The finale is as impressive as it gets.
*Gewandhaus* - such a strong, well-recorded reading and with plenty of solid, gutsy playing. Pacing is steady and convincing.
*Emerson* - attacks are strong and tempi are on the brisker side. The Emersons dramatic approach pulled me in from the off and they don't overplay anything. My fave of their cycle.
*Parker* - similar in style to the Doric recording but the Parkers are altogether more exciting and abrasive and structure the whole quartet better. Love the close but involving recorded sound.
*Piatti* - refreshingly direct and gorgeously paced quartet playing. Little ornamentation, just highly skillful and sensibly phrased. The final movement is a revelation. A hair from the very apex.

*Top picks

Henschel* - the brisk, rhythmic drive of the Henschels put this one clearly out in front. Where some of their competitors can get bogged down the Henschels keep everything moving fluidly, dynamically and vivaciously. What a performance!

*Mandelring* - if the Henschels win in visceral excitement the Mandelring excel in drama, tone and emotion. Highly coloured recording and some of the gentler passages are stunningly beautiful. Wow, that opening Allegro is sublime!


----------

